
Sonos Ends Support for Connect AMPs - azinman2
https://www.wired.com/story/older-sonos-speakers-will-stop-receiving-updates/
======
pintxo
Most comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22108223](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22108223)

------
dataveg
It's much more than Connect:Amp - it's the Play 5 and Boost as well. I have
all three and am not a happy bunny

